# سيدات الأعمال > مول سيدات الإمارات > طلبات الزبونات >  مين عوزه تبيع فستان سهره مستعمل _شراء فساتين مستعمله

## شمس عمري

مرحبا
اخواتي انا احب اعمل وافتح محل تاجير فساتين سهره لهيك بعرض عليكم الي عندها فستان سهرة وتبي تبيعه ترسل لي صورتها علي الخاص واتمني تكون الصوره واضحه مع السعر والله ولي التوفيق

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

مساعدة 
لمحبين المحاشي 
فديتكم وين اقدر احصل مكينة آلة عين جمل رقمها... 
الشارقة-دبي-ابوظبي-راس الخيمة 
مطلوب شريكة في كافيه ومطعم 
مطلوب شريكة في كافيه 
دلكة سودانيه 
عرض منتجاتكم 
دريول عربي جامعي من نوع خاص مواليد السعوديه 
عروض للخياطه

----------


## موزنا

مووووفقه الغاااليه ..البنات ما بيقصرن..

----------


## sa7rah

الله يوفقج

----------


## أم المساكين

اختي شو رايج عندي ثلاث فساتين النمري ولا مره انلبس ماخذتنه 1500 وببيعه على 1200

----------


## دلوعه حمود

الغاليه انا عندي فستان لبسته مره امفصلتنه عند مصمم انلبس بس ساعه

----------


## شمس عمري

كل الشكر لردكم

----------


## ام عذبه

اختي جيكتي الخاص

----------


## برنسيسة دبي

مووووفقه الغااليه......انشااااااء الله تعالــــى.

----------


## Bint 3rab

الغاليه انا عندي فستان لبسته مره امفصلتنه عند أروشي و عندي فستان ثاني امفصلتنه عند هزار 
للتفاصيل اتواصلي وياي عالخاص

----------


## sad_mo0on

جيكي ع الخاص

----------


## عيوووووون

اختي جيكي ع الخاص

----------


## فن القفطان

موفقة

----------


## الراقية شويخ

انا عندي فستان تصميم اماتوا مكلف 9000 للبيع 4000 وعروس تصميم اروشي مكلف 60الف للبيع 13الف

----------


## prettykh

مرحبا ..انا عندى مجموعة فساتين و حابه ابيعهم......

----------


## عيوووووون

شوفي الخاص فديتج

----------


## dr.reemy

انا عندي حوالي 5 او6 فساتين اذا مهتمة راسليني..

----------


## حلوات الاهداب

السلام عليكم الغاليه انا عندي مجموعة فساتين في منها الجديد واللي ما انلبس وفي منها ملبوس مره وحده اذا حابه تشوفينهن طرشيلي على الخاص

----------


## حلوات الاهداب

http://uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=182905
http://uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=183050

----------


## الحور1976

بالتوفيق...

----------


## عيوووووون

خيتوااااااااااا ردي علي بخصوص الفساتين

----------


## ملاك محمد

انا عندي بس ما اعرف كيف اطرشلج بصراحه ما اعرف انزل الصور

----------


## الأنيقة

بالتوفيق

----------


## أم عباادي

إختي الغاليه اذا بعدج تبين فساتين انا عندي اكثر عن 15 فستان وبسعار مناسبه 
اذا كنتي تبين راسليني على الخااص عشان نتفاهم على التفاصيل 
تحياتي لج

----------


## AD. Rose

حبيبتي كم ميزانيتج؟؟؟

----------


## honest

شوفي الفستان في توقيعي

----------


## $بحرالصمت$

شوفي فساتين واسعارهم رخيصة مرة

----------


## mekoo

لي عوده باذن الله

----------


## *مضاوي*

والله عندي فساتين كثيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييير وودي ابيعهم بس ابي اسعار معقولة مو مرة اخسر فييهم

----------


## ظبية الامارات

مرحبا اختي اشحالج........نحن عندنا فساتين بس انتي باي اماره ؟بحاول اطرش لج الصور ع الخاص

----------


## رحله شقى

راح ارسلج الغاليه الصور

----------


## ظبية الامارات

مرحبا اختي...انا عندي فساتين بطرش لج صورهن....لو سمحتي انتي من اي اماره؟

----------


## عبق الربيع

احنا عدنا فساتين انلبست مره او مرتين أغلى شي ب 1200

----------


## malak_AD

لو انتي من بوظبي وعندج محل انا حابه ابيع واجر فساتين

----------


## اقتصادية

iهلا الغالية 
انا عندي وايد فساتين بصورهن وبطرشهن لج

----------


## some1

اختي 
اذا كنت في ابوظبي 
راسليني على الخاص لانه عندي مجموعة فساتين ولكني ما اقدر انزل الصور لاني ما أعرف وماعندي كاميرا؟

----------


## دمع الذكريات

اختي انا عندي فساتين ابي ابيعهم وعندي لبس هندي لليلة حناءبعد ابي ابيعه

----------


## بنت المزاايين

اختي انا عندي فساتين ابي ابيعهم

----------


## between

موفقة

----------


## عدعد

الله يوفقج

----------


## عربية حرة

http://www.uaewomen.net/showthread.p...D3%E6%D1%ED%C9


بعملك عليه خصم حلو

----------


## فـراشة بـوظـبي

اختي على كم ناوية تشترين الفساتين ...؟

انا عندي فستانين قياس سمول - ميديم

وفستانين قياس ميديم لارج



اذا ودج تشترين عطيني خبر

----------


## ام الوشا

انا عندى فستان جميل بي 200درهم اتصلى فينى 0566306020

----------


## خآطفة القلوب

اختي انا عندي فستانين ببيعهم باسعار مخفضة

----------


## ام الوشا

انا عندى فستان وسعره وايد مريح 0566306020

----------


## ام الوشا

انا عندى فستان وسعره وايد مريح 0566306020

----------


## رشـة عطر

الله يوفقج ختيه لما يحب ويرضى 

ينقل للقسم المناسب

----------


## اام سعود

موفقه اختي

----------


## ام غايوتى

الله يوووفقج

----------


## sunylight

اخواتي انتبهوا الموضوع قديم جدا من 2008

----------


## سوسو123

اختي انا عندي فستان من جوليا داماني رااقي جدا وكم طويل ولونه baby pink ملبوس ساعتين

----------


## احتاجك..

طرشيلي رقمج عالخاص بطرشلج كمية عالواتس

----------


## ام الوشا

انا عندى واحد ممكن تضيفي واتس 0566306020

----------


## دمعه سويديه

انا عندي فستان قصير اشوي و ابي ابيعه
واتساب 

0557686620

----------


## مون 55

الله يوفقج

----------


## ام غايوتى

لمنع رفع المواضيع القديمة ... يغلق

----------

